

The way I work, Matt Mullenweg, annotated - zkz
http://ma.tt/2009/06/the-way-i-work-annotated/

======
johnnybgoode
FYI, this is a rewrite of an Inc. magazine article we discussed here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=652412>

------
pmichaud
Listening to a song on repeat all day drives my wife nuts. It's just how I
roll. Roll on, Matt.

